# Fun Forum Activity #2



## Trip (Oct 5, 2003)

_"I've decided on a topic, you look at the topic and draw/create whatever comes to mind and then post it here! You can post as many times as you want with as many works as you want.

Only rules are: anything posted here MUST be related to the topic at hand, and whatever you post MUST be your own creation. Remember: this is not a contest, have fun with it"_

Topic: *"Toast!"*

Now get started!

[EDIT: Fixed the title. ]


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2003)

I didn't think I'd be able to do this! It was a lot of fun to do, although it's not the best looking toast with jam, I think it's pretty good.

100% made in Photoshop from scratch!


----------



## Androo (Oct 5, 2003)

apple imac G3
2005 - 20010


----------



## Trip (Oct 5, 2003)

Huh?
[EDIT: Nice to see somebody join in on the activity this week. Sure, it's only been 5 hours!!!]


----------



## Androo (Oct 5, 2003)

o ya.... i meant to say
the image is burnt like toast


----------



## toast (Oct 6, 2003)

I am deeply honoured


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

I thought you would be toast.  But now you HAVE to submit something...bored or not.


----------



## Androo (Oct 6, 2003)

haha i thought of posting toast's avatar, but then i noticed i gotta make the thing myself 
Where is everyone? NO ONE IS POSTING ANYTHING!


----------



## Browni (Oct 6, 2003)

Well i figured, Toast -> Andoo's Posted pic --> FIRE!!!! ( if i got the wrong end of the stick just shout)

But: 

 

Laters,

Adam


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

Uhm...maybe if you had some toast on fire or something else on fire (it's toasted.) other than that you'll probably want to remove that image. 

Looks cool though, I have that tutorial on my HD somewhere.


----------



## Androo (Oct 6, 2003)

after its on fire its toasty. instead of making the product, which is toast, he made the process.
Meow.


----------



## Trip (Oct 6, 2003)

Uhm...ok. That works. 
For explaining that Androo you'll have to do three more "toast" works.


----------



## Androo (Oct 6, 2003)

yay!
[damnit]


----------



## Arden (Oct 6, 2003)

You're right, this has been done before.  But this is my version.

Trip, why must you make a food-related topic during Yom Kippur?


----------



## Trip (Oct 7, 2003)

lol, nice, the iToast.  And what's Yom Kippur? Toast doesn't have to be a food, for example: "draw a character being shot by another character with a lazer...thus toasting the character" or like Broni's picture draw stuff being toasted. 

Fun Forum Activity #2...it's what's for breakfast.


----------



## toast (Oct 7, 2003)

Yom Kippur is probably the most important holiday of the Jewish year.

For those who like history, Yom Kippur is also the days Egypt chose to attack Israel to gain back the Sinai (desert). 1956, I think.


----------



## Androo (Oct 7, 2003)

ummmmmmmm..... ya.... what?
that's wrong................................
yom kippur is the day of attonement


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

Actually, Shabbat is more important than Yom Kippur.  The penalty for not keeping Shabbat in the old days was much worse than not keeping Yom Kippur.

Trip, Jews over the age of bar or bat mitzvah (13 for boys, 12 for girls) have to fast from the time we light the candles after dinner the night before (it's always the night before at sunset, all Jewish holidays start at that time) until they blow the shofar at the end of the service, so even mentioning something food-related could be considered disrespectful (though I know you had nothing but the best intentions, of course).

Toast:  Something like that, though Israel won of course.


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

Here's my next submission, using almost nothing except the pen tool in PS 6.


----------

